

Shooting at LAX, TSA Officer Dead, Others Wounded - zachlatta
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-live-lax-shooting-tsa-agent-alleged-gunman-shot-20131101,0,3517669.story

======
dromidas
Feeling sorry for a TSA agent because they took the job just so they weren't
poor and jobless is like feeling sorry for a Nazi. You always have a choice.
Joining the TSA is probably the most debasing and anti-human thing you can do
in America right now.

